# Smallish EL34 Heads like the Marshall DSL20HR?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

My main amp is an old '65 Deluxe chassis in a Bassman headshell. It's about 23 watts, and that's been lots for what I need to do, plus it's somewhat smaller and more portable than your typical head.

It would be nice to have a second amp in the "British" camp that's of a similar size and power level.

I know this level of power is generally associated with a pair of 6V6 or EL84 power tubes, but I would prefer to go with something in the EL34 camp, possibly 6550 or 6L6 or one of the KT's, but probably EL34.

I was randomly surfing recently and came across a small Silver Jubilee head that seemed to fit the bill, but the price (at least new) was kinda up there.

Then I noticed the DSL20HR for only $500 US and that seemed pretty tempting. The gut shots didn't impress me a whole lot, with all the PCB-mounted pots and tube sockets, but obviously they need to take some pretty serious cost cutting measures to deliver this amp at a price like that. Based on the clips I've heard, it's certainly got the sound I was looking for.

I'm accustomed to the chassis-mounted pots and sockets and turret board construction in my old Fender, so this "new fangled" PCB stuff seems weak and not very repair- or mod-friendly to me, but maybe i'm being ridiculous considering the price point.

There was one other amp I came across that had the right sort of tubes and power level and form factor and that was the Soldano Hot Rod 25. Seems like a great amp, but obviously the price is a lot higher than the Marshall.

I've heard the Egnater Tweaker can be equipped with a variety of power tubes, so I'm a little curious about that too. The Marshall seems like a "turn it on and get THAT sound" solution that I'm not sure the Tweaker would deliver.

So...

Anybody got a DSL20HR? How do you like it? Any downsides?

Anybody tried EL34 or similar tubes in the Egnater Tweaker? How'd it go?

Any other amps you'd put on this list of small size heads, 20W or so, EL34 or similar?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

EL84's in the Sarge head, made by Analog Outfitters in Illinois. I have one (possibly first one in Canada). There's one for sale now at Capsule: Analog Outfitters Sarge


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)

Greg Ellis said:


> I would prefer to go with something in the EL34 camp


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ironhorse-40-watt-all-tube-guitar-head.206761/


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

laristotle said:


> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ironhorse-40-watt-all-tube-guitar-head.206761/


I've listened to some clips of the Iron Horse in the past, and I did that again when that For Sale thread popped up recently. 

I have a lot of respect for Traynor, and I like the "Canadian" angle very much, but the sounds I've heard from that amp don't seem to be in the "roaring Plexi" territory that I'm chasing right now. My Deluxe already covers cleans and edge of breakup and even some grind when I boost it or put the right OD in front.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I became very interested in the DSL20HR as well and although none of the local shops are stocking one, I did get to try the combo version.
The 70/80 speaker killed it for me.

The sound that I know you're after is not in this amp, you are looking for the DSL crunch channel.
Sadly this amazing channel is only offered in the 40C and 100H.

Someday Marshall will learn to quit making their lower powered offerings with half the features of the higher powered ones.

That said, the new DSL40C is a home run winner and the Celestion V type is perfect.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm kind of curious about the new Marshall Origin series too - there's a 20W Head with 2 x EL34 in that lineup too - but from what I've heard so far they don't really have a whole lot of gain on tap.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab a used dsl50 (not the H one) and enjoy.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

DSL's don't sound like plexi's to me. They're obviously voiced in the Marshall camp, but they're more modern sounding than the old 4 holer JTM/JMP's (ie. less mids, more low end, top end sounds close, but not quite there, if you know what I mean).


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I might sound like the oddball of the bunch, but I'd suggest looking at a Blackstar HT20. You can pick these up quite cheaply on the used market and they sound awfully Marshall like to my ears. Two EL34s in there....


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have a Landry LS30...30w with 2 el34s. Great sound!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Marshall 2525, Mini Silver Jube.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Though this should not be in the same thread as a DSL... I wanted to mention a MORRIS Perplex’d Jr 15 or Jr 30 with EL34’s! Hand-wired and built like a tank in Canada. 21” wide head.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was in L&M looking for strings when I sauntered by the DSL 20H. I've Gassed over the Origin, or at least trying it, and wasn't even aware of the new DSL series Marshall has out. Since they didn't have an Origin in stock, they rented the DSL20H to me. Have it for a week, so I'll attempt to try to write up something on it after I've done all the testing and comparing with the many different setups I use at home. So far the DSL20H absolutely RIPS the head off the BS20H as far as the Tone I'm looking at. Pure Marshall Mojo in this amplifier. Took me 10 minutes to dial it in, and I haven't used a Marshall since the early 90's. A lot of great extra features too like Emulated Out for silent/direct recording, accepts both 8 and 16 Ohm/Stereo outs, and a Footswitchable FX loop along with the 2nd (fucking awesome) Gain channel. It's connected to my 2x12 BS that is loaded with V30's (70/80's replaced). If you try one out at the store, see if you can check the head out through a cabinet loaded with decent speakers. 

I'm really keen on the new Marshall lineup.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I snagged the new DSL40CR and it rips! I didn't hear double the price sounds in the 2525C so I passed on that and went DSL.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

There is a used silver jubilee head and matching cab at L&M Cambridge.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A pair of EL34's in parallel, single-ended Class A, would make for a snarly little monster.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the Laney lion heart was kinda in that ballpark when I tried one years ago. I believe it may be 4 el84's at around 20 watts. Kinda voxy in a way but has a nice mid range bite too. The cleans are amazing and sounding wicked with a boost. I tried the 1x12 combo but they made heads and 2x12 combo's as well.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been looking at this one for a while
Carvin V3M (sounds like Marshall + Fender) | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

@LaRSin Definitely try out that Carvin before you lay down your cash. Don't know about that particular model, but others I've tried in the past haven't blown me away. YMMV of course...


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

gtone said:


> @LaRSin Definitely try out that Carvin before you lay down your cash. Don't know about that particular model, but others I've tried in the past haven't blown me away. YMMV of course...


The thing that was holding me back is ,I'm looking for something a little more simple..


----------



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

gtone said:


> DSL's don't sound like plexi's to me. They're obviously voiced in the Marshall camp, but they're more modern sounding than the old 4 holer JTM/JMP's (ie. less mids, more low end, top end sounds close, but not quite there, if you know what I mean).


I find that on my JCM 2000 DSL 100......on the CLEAN setting of the Green channel, with the gain dimed and MV up at 4 or above.....you sure as heck get into the JTM zone.


----------

